# Renting in HK



## mp1977 (May 12, 2014)

Hi there,

My husband and I are thinking about moving to HK from the UK. We have two sons, the eldest being 9 and the youngest 6.

I was wondering if anyone can give me some idea of what my husband should ask his employer for as a housing allowance.

I'm not too sure about renting costs and the best areas to live in with two children.

I lived in Singapore for a year about 8 years ago and made a big mistake of not researching the area I was moving to. After a month I realised I made a big mistake as I ended up in a condo with professional single men and no families. So I didn't meet many mums and found myself very isolated.

I would like to live in an area which has expat families (easier for us to make friends).

Which are the most popular places? I heard that Repulse Bay is nice but quite expensive

Any advice on locations, rentals would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## jphilip (May 15, 2014)

Hello there, yes, the same can be said of most of the south side of HK island, with the exception of ApLeiChau, which is almost exclusively chinese.
A good school is Diocesan Boys' School in Mong Kok; a nearby upper middle class area is YauYatTsuen, but not sure to what extent populated by expats.
The foremost expat area is the Mid-levels, but probably mostly singles households.
I'd agree that Repulse Bay is the best choice, but is also pricey.

Hope this helps.

Rgds,
Philip


----------



## .noodles. (Oct 4, 2011)

mp1977 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are thinking about moving to HK from the UK. We have two sons, the eldest being 9 and the youngest 6.
> 
> ...


Have a look at Discovery Bay on Lantau.. lots of expats live here but it can be a real ****** bubble. Sai Kung and the Gold Coast are other areas popular with expats. Yes Repulse Bay is very expensive!


----------



## dc984 (Jun 2, 2014)

It really depends on what overall salary level your husband is at. Rents in HK are very expensive generally, especially in expat areas, for $30k-40k HKD a month would be the bare minimum in those places (and it'd be pretty tiny compared to what you're used to in the UK).


----------

